# Buying Seven/ 11.



## sethi117 (Dec 4, 2011)

Hello
I am want to buy a 7 Eleven store and i have about 200000 in Cash but when i looked up the 7 Eleven's web site, it was saying that you should have at least 300,000 down payment.Can someone plz explain to me that how it works?
THANX


----------



## Ausstart National (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi There

If you're interested in buying a 7/11 for migration purposes, then it wont help.

Business migration requires innovative business. businesses involving general stores, convenience stores, restaurants an alike are not considered innovative and in the best interests of the economical and technological development of Australia.


----------

